# Which Florida TS to buy?



## korndoc (Mar 13, 2007)

I am interested in buying a timeshare that has dual affiliated with HGVC and II

There are several Florida resorts with this dual affiliation, but I am not familiar with them. Can anyone who has visited these resorts help?

I would want the resort to be on the water with its own beach, not across the street like so many Hawaii timeshares are. Do these resorts have amenities like restaurants or bars at the pool?

Here are the resorts I am considering: (the number is the TUG rating)

Marco Island, Florida:
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort    8.42                           				
The Surf Club of Marco    8.09	

Sanibel Island, Florida:
Casa Ybel Resort    - 8.14
Hurricane House Resort     8.25
Sanibel Cottages Resort –  – 8.58								
Tortuga Beach Club Resort  – 9.16  --_*** I have been offered Tortuga at a very low price ($7000 for 2 weeks, but I am put off by the $1800 MF both would cost.  Do you think it is worth it?  Other resorts with lower MF (around $650 each) would cost more to buy, probably $6500-7500 each)*_

Captiva Island, Florida
The Cottages at South Seas Resort – 8.57						
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort –  not rated				
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort –8.44					
Plantation House at South Seas Resort    not rated					
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort   – 9.2

Thank you so much,

Jeff


----------



## JLB (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe I missed it, because I am a lazy reader, but I don't see that you said what you intend to do, use it, rent it or trade it.  I assume that since you mention an exchange company that you intend to trade at least some of the time.

Just going from your topic, you have picked exactly the resorts I would pick, except there is nothing wrong with any of the SW FL beachfront HGVCs, so I would include them all.

*Ft. Myers Beach*
Seawatch on the Beach

*Captiva Island*
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Planatation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort

*Marco Island*
The Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
The Surf Club Resort

*Sanibel Island*
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottage Resort
Shell Island Beach Club
Tortuga Beach Club Resort

For us, we would even consider some non-HGVCs, but we are not interested in the benefits of HGVC or II.  In January we almost got Week 2 and our favorite unit at a lesser resort, for $2500.  We could have bought Weeks 2 and 3 in a comparable unit for $4000 each.  With an annual fee of $450 per week.

Buy a Week 1-16 if you can, with 4-10 preferred.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 14, 2007)

JLB,

7500 posts!! WOW!

Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I plan on using it sometimes, but trading often.  In the Hilton system I can use points for hotel stays as well as t/s trades.  By owning 2 resorts I can do both.

OK, to help me narrow this down a little, when I do go to my own resort, I like the feel of the Marriotts.  I like the feel of luxury they offer.  Getting a drink at the tiki hut by the pool is nice.  I also only want a resort that sits on a beach on the ocean.  

Given that information, can we eliminate any of those on the list?  What about my comment regarding Tortuga Beach Club?  This resort does not have the glitz of a Marriott, but is on the beach and does have a 9.16 TUG rating.  It also has a $912 MF per unit. (but I can buy 2 for $7000...very tempting)

Jeff


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

None of the HGVC affiliate resorts in Southwest Florida really have a Marriott feel.  As a Marriott owner, I know what you are talking about, and the HGVC resorts on Sanibel and Marco are not like that.  Most of them are small with very limited or no food service.  The swimming pools are small and simple.  You can basically ignore the TUG Ratings for this area as they are very out of date and just not accurate.  For example, Tortuga has an awesome rating...but it's very dated.  It is NOT the nicest timeshare on Sanibel.

The two nicest Sanibel timeshares are Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House...but they are very different from a Marriott...and neither one has a bar by the pool.  The resort with the best food service and pool is Casa Ybel, but the units there are a definite step down from Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House.  They are a MAJOR step down from a Marriott.  

Personally, I would not even consider any of the resorts on Captiva.  South Seas Plantation has been through a lot of changes the last few years...not all of which are good for the timeshare owners.  What's more, after Hurricane Charley, it took a couple of years before owners could use their timeshare weeks.  The roads are private, and South Seas wouldn't let the owners back in until all of their infrastructure improvements were completed.  Captiva is a pretty island, but I don't like...nor trust...the South Seas Plantation management.  (All of the HGVC timeshares on Captiva are located within South Seas.)

On Marco Island, the resort that comes closest to a Marriott is probably Eagle's Nest...but it's still not the same.  Marriott is in the process of building a resort on the beach on Marco Island at the site of the old Radisson Hotel.  This will be the only beachfront resort in Southwest Florida with a Marriott feel.  Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs is a high end, Marriott-type resort...but it is not on the beach.

It's true that a while back I suggested buying two 5000 point gold weeks at HGVC affiliates rather than one 7000 point platinum week at a Hilton-built resort.  But...if you're planning to use your home resort...and you want Marriott quality and ambience...I am concerned that you may be quite disappointed.  

Steve


----------



## korndoc (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you, Steve.  Lot's to think about.

Jeff


----------



## X-ring (Mar 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> The two nicest Sanibel timeshares are Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House...



I agree with SC ... the styling is gorgeous.

HH is nice but if HH, why not Tortuga?  Seems to me that the HH buildings and units are exactly the same as Tortuga's, but with only 2 buildings on a much smaller lot [which, admittedly others might prefer]. 

I bought Tortuga because of the included membership at the Dunes Golf & Tennis Club. The Dunes also has a nice dining room. HH also provides a membership but back-to-back weeks in the same unit were not available when the Tortuga opportunity came up.



> Personally, I would not even consider any of the resorts on Captiva.  South Seas Plantation has been through a lot of changes the last few years...not all of which are good for the timeshare owners.  What's more, after Hurricane Charley, it took a couple of years before owners could use their timeshare weeks.  The roads are private, and South Seas wouldn't let the owners back in until all of their infrastructure improvements were completed.  Captiva is a pretty island, but I don't like...nor trust...the South Seas Plantation management.



I agree.


----------



## JLB (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't disagree with anything here, but was saving comment until someone more familiar with the HGVCs came along.  The HGVCs in SW FL are nice, but without that extra pampering touch it sounds like you may be looking for.

Frankly, among people we know who like upscale vacations, that is one of things they dislike about timeshare, that in most cases you just get an apartment to stay in for the week, without the extra touches a quality hotel offers.

Of course, every time I say that on a timeshare forum, among timeshare addicts, we get to _hear_ all the reasons timeshares are better.


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 14, 2007)

Jeff,

I think to get the feel you want, South Seas Plantation would be by far the closest, but like Steve said, I do not trust the management there.

They have a beautiful new pool, with poolside bar service, you can rent cabanas complete with TV, internet access, refrigerator, etc. for I think $100 a day. Which I think is a total waste.

If you own at South Seas Club you have free golf.

The resort I own at South Seas, Plantation Beach Club, is my favorite because it is right on the beach where some of the others are on the golf course or the bay side.  My resort voted not to include the amenities the new management is charging in the MF.  That means I would have to pay $12 per person per day to use the amenities.  Which I do not intend to do because my resort has it's own pool and tennis courts.

South Seas has most anything you could ask for, live music on the beach, beautiful landscaping, pools, bars, restaurants.  

Most people think this company will hold onto the resort a few years and then sell.  That's its reputation.  They are fixing it up quite a bit because the old company had not taken care of things and it was starting to get a bit run down.

They are taking it in a new direction, more upscale.


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2007)

X-ring said:


> HH is nice but if HH, why not Tortuga?  Seems to me that the HH buildings and units are exactly the same as Tortuga's, but with only 2 buildings on a much smaller lot [which, admittedly others might prefer].



The buildings at Hurricane House and Tortuga are of similar design, but there are a few key differences:

1)  Hurricane House is several years newer

2)  Hurricane House was completely gutted and redone after Hurricane Charley.  As a result, everything is brand new and very high quality.  The kitchens in particular have been upgraded significantly.  Tortuga, in contrast, is getting quite dated.  It would cost a fortune to upgrade it to the same level as Hurricane House.  At Hurricane House, the insurance paid for most of the tab making it possible for the HOA to cover the upgrades.

3)  All of the units at Hurricane House have direct beach and Gulf views.  At Tortuga, the units are in a U shape and...unless you are in one of the two front buildings...your view is not as good.

4)  All units at Hurricane House have elevator service from the parking and the ground level.  At Tortuga, only one building out of eight has an elevator.  If you're in the upper level units, that's three full flights of stairs with your luggage...or even to go to the bathroom.  This is a major issue for a lot of the older timeshare owners and exchangers.

Tortuga is a nice resort...I just feel that Hurricane House is a better choice for the above reasons.  Both resorts offer the same golf membership.

Steve


----------



## korndoc (Mar 15, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> I think to get the feel you want, South Seas Plantation would be by far the closest, but like Steve said, I do not trust the management there.


This resort sounds good. Your description is very positive.  Yet you agree with Steve about not trusting the owners.  So are you recommending, like Steve, not to buy here?


----------



## korndoc (Mar 15, 2007)

JLB said:


> The HGVCs in SW FL are nice, but without that extra pampering touch it sounds like you may be looking for.  Frankly, among people we know who like upscale vacations, that is one of things they dislike about timeshare, that in most cases you just get an apartment to stay in for the week, without the extra touches a quality hotel offers.



JLB - This is my point, exactly.  I have been married for 37 years and nearly all our vacations have been low key to keep costs under control.  We don't go to the Marriotts and Hiltons generally.  I just figured that if I am BUYING my vacation, it should be more upscale.  

I like the concept of the Hilton, especially that I can trade for Hotel points if I want, without having to purchase from the developer as is required by Marriott and Starwood.  It's tough, though, since I am more familiar with the pampering of those 2 resorts having been invited to stay at both for sales promotions,  and not as familiar with HGVC.  I do find the ability to purchase an equal number of HGVC points at a less expensive affiliate appealing, since within HGVC, points are points. 
So basically I want the best of all worlds: HGVC flexibilty, Marriott & Starwood pampering, and trading with II.  Life is not perfect, however, is it?

Jeff


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 15, 2007)

korndoc said:


> This resort sounds good. Your description is very positive.  Yet you agree with Steve about not trusting the owners.  So are you recommending, like Steve, not to buy here?



I'm not sure how to answer this.  Right now the resort is going through so many changes.  It's been said the management doesn't like the idea of TS (they don't make enough money from them).  I don't know what other changes they may make down the road.  When we were there over Thanksgiving they didn't have the new pool open.  I have seen pictures posted since then and it is beautiful.  I just hope they don't go overboard and give it a completely different atmosphere.

I have been going to South Seas since it opened and I have always loved the laid back but beautiful resort.  The north end of the island is where all the activity is and my TS is away from that but a short walk or a trolley ride takes you there.

I guess my advice would be to rent a week there and see how you like it.  The different timeshares have different atmosphere, see what you like and the area you like.  Some of the TS are more luxurious than mine, but I wouldn't like them as well.

The purchase price is high enough, and the MF high enough that I would want to visit before purchasing.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 15, 2007)

Seems you want the Gulf side and unless Marriott is totally out of the picture for you, there might be a chance you can get in on pre-construction pricing.   Here's some old news on the project...

Brian

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16883186&BRD=2256&PAG=461&dept_id=455823&rfi=6


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff,
To get a better feel for South Seas, go to www.forum.bestofsanibelcaptiva.com and then to news of the island.  Click on it and then go to Come back on Captiva: South Seas.

It tells what they have done and what they are going to do and there is a couple of pictures.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Tortuga is a nice resort...I just feel that Hurricane House is a better choice for the above reasons.



I agree with your points.  

My choice of Tortuga was based more on its size (I like to meet and interact with people) plus there was much greater availability for purchase and at more attractive prices.


----------



## JLB (Mar 17, 2007)

It has not been a popular thought here when it has been mentioned before, but I think it is safe to say that when _most_ people think about vacation, they do not picture a week of toting your own luggage, doing housework--making beds, cooking their own meals, running the vacuum cleaner, dusting, washing towels if they want fresh ones every day--running your own errands, etc..

Trying to be delicate here, but in most households it is the women who do that work, and they are the ones who most _do not_ want to do it on vacation, IMHO.  Let's face it guys, there aren't many lawns needing to be mowed or cars to be repaired on vacation, so we kinda get it light.   

One thing you typically are not in a timeshare is _pampered._  There is even a list a chores to do before you leave, is there not?

For some who share our timeshare vacations with us, from the unmade beds and towels being washed every day, and lack of excitement about cooking, etc., my guess is that some of our own, actually the youngins, like being pampered when they are on vacation.  It does not seem to bother them to pay more money--money they do not have yet--to be pampered.

Awhile back it was announced that Mr. Hammons is planning a high-rise luxury hotel/timeshare next to his Shadow on the Lake here, and maybe the pampering is what he has in mind, he being a hotelier.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 22, 2007)

JLB said:


> One thing you typically are not in a timeshare is _pampered._



That is why I like the option HGVC gives of trading in the ts for points that can be used at a category 6 Hilton Hotel every few years.  And Hilton lets you do this without requiring that your purchase from the developer as does Marriott and Starwood.

Jeff


----------

